# I just found my "the grow-op game" board game, but I lost the rules



## 123lsd (Apr 1, 2007)

So if anyone remembers how to play, or has the rules... that would be bomb


----------



## Nickdanger (May 31, 2011)

Rules- The object of the grower with the most houses, producing the most crops, and making the most money. But be careful, the road to fast big money is fraught with pitfalls that can cause you to lose your money, your assets and worse... your freedom. I know 'cause I've been there, done that. The game that replicates the 'Biz,' from finding a location, to setting up the equipment, to getting the 'clones,' to keeping them growing, to harvesting your crop, to cashing in... before you get busted! *IMPORTANT NOTICE: This game has been designed to demonstrate the seriousness, dangers & pitfalls of growing marjijuana illegally, not to entice players to get involved in the industry.*

THE BOARD
*PROPERTY SQUARE*
Property Squares are situated all around the board & represent different locations. Rental prices differ from one location to another. If a player lands on a property square they have the opportunity to rent the property for the amount shown. The rent reflects the size and location of the property and the larger the property the bigger the crop.*If the place is rented by another player, that player has the opportunity to sub-rent to you if you wish or sell half share. If this occurs partners in the location share costs as well as profits.* Rent on all properties has to be paid every time you pass the start square.

*EQUIPMENT STORES*
If you land on an equipment square it will allow you to buy equipment for one of each location you rent. You cannot start a crop without first buying equipment. Equipment costs for each location varies depending on size and is posted on the property square. Once you have equipment for a location it's there until you either sell it or you get busted.

*KARMA KARDS/GOOD & BAD*
If you land on one of these squares you get to pick a card and follow instructions 'good or bad.'
When finished with the card place back on bottom of the deck.

*HOW RO START YOUR CROP*
Once you have your property & equipment for a property you can buy clones to start your crop. You can only buy these when it's your turn. You can buy them for as many properties that you control as long as you have the money.

*HOW TO GROW YOUR CROP*
You get an automatic crop ready to harvest on any of your properties that have 'clones' as soon as you pass the start square. Replace the 'clone' card with a 'crop' card to denote to other players you are ready to 'deal.' 

*HOW TO CASH IN*
Once you have a 'crop' card on any of your property(s) you are ready to find a buyer. Land on any 'Organization' square and make a deal. Supply and demand fluctuates. You get paid the amount shown on your property times the roll of 1 die. i.e.: $4000 x the roll of 1 die. If you roll a 4 you get $16,000 etc. Once you get paid, turn in your crop card. You can buy new 'Clones' on your next turn. 

*THE SLAMMER SQUARE*
This is where you go if you get busted. Throw a double to get out or pay $5,000 bail or miss 3 turns. 
Can use a 'Karma Card' if appropriate. 

*THE HYDRO SQUARE*
Land on a Hydro Square and no free Hydro. It'll cost you $1,000 x roll of 1 die. Pay it to the Organization.

*THE ORGANIZATION*
This is where you go to get money and sell your crop. 
They fund you to start with. You sell to them. 

*FREE EQUIPMENT*
Gets you a free equipment card on the properties you rent that you don't have equipment already..

*FREE CLONES SQUARE*
Gets you free clones for all your properties that are ready to go. 
Must have equipment on properties.

*GROW BUSTERS.
This is a car token that moves in a counter-clockwise direction. If it lands on your property when you have 'Clones' or a 'Crop' marker 'You're busted!' You loose your crop, your equipment is smashed and you 'house' is wrecked. Turn property, equipment & plants In & 'Go to the Slammer'

CONTENTS: 6 tokens, 1 Growbuster Car, Property cards, Equipment cards, $3.5 of cash, Clones 7 Crop markers, & Karma cards

PLAY STARTS*
Designate one player to dispense the 'Organization's' money property cards etc. to the all players.

Each player starts with $20,000 from the 'Organization' to start thier Grow Operation. 

Players start by throwing one die to see who goes first. 
First player throws two dice and moves clockwise around the board. If you throw a double, you get an extra turn.
Play commences in a clockwise direction.
*After token has been moved the player throws a single die and moves the Growbusters' token in anti-clockwise direction around the board..*

Land on a property with your token and you can rent it for the amount shown. Take the appropriate property card from the deck as now no other player can rent it. Note that each location is worth different amounts in rent, materials and payoffs.
*Each time you pass start you must pay rent on all your properties or loose them.*

You can rent as many properties as you wish and can light up one or more of them as and them as and when you can. You can only buy 'Clones' when it's your turn. Place 'Clone' markers on the appropriate properties on the board.
Turn your 'Clones' in for 'Crop' marker when you pass the 'Start' square on your next turn after acquiring the 'Clones'. 

As soon as you land on an 'Organization' square you can cash your crop in for money.
Remember the price is never constant. You get the $ amount shown on your property times the throw of one die.
Take the cash from the organization and re-invest.
If it's an existing 'lit House' you don't need to get new equipment.
If you need money you can sell 'Clones', 'Equipment,' or 'Rental Properties' to highest bidder or turn your properties over to the 'Organization' for 50 cents on the dollar.
These properties are now up for grabs again. 

Lose all your money and you're out of the business. Unless players agree to 'Loan' money at pre-agreed invest rates.

The winner is the player with the most money and houses or last one standing. ENJOY!


----------

